# sftp links



## fullauto2012 (Dec 19, 2018)

Probably a stupid question. But, I have about 6 pages that I host in /usr/local/www, and I want to add links to user directories that will allow them to cd directly to there page directories and use sftp to update/change there pages.

What is the most efficient way to do this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html

You could try creating sftp:///some/dir links but this is not a standard and requires a browser and SFTP client that understands those links.


----------



## Rhadamanthys (Dec 19, 2018)

not sure this is what you are looking for but you can use nullfs to mount a directory on two locations using /etc/fstab

```
/usr/local/www    /home/user/somedir    nullfs    rw    0    0
```


----------



## fullauto2012 (Dec 19, 2018)

Does sftp follow simlinks?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2018)

It should, yes. As long as the user has correct permissions for the destination directory/file.


----------

